# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Almoço Centro,Bubbles-shop

## BUBBLES SHOP

Boas Amigos :Olá: 

Depois do sucesso do almoço no fragario e da boa disposição entre todos e de se ter encontrado velhos amigos assim como novos ao vivo,falou-se em se organizar um cá para baixo.
Depois disso e de se ter falado com algumas mentes,cá se vai tentar arranjar mais um convívio entre aquariofilistas e aficionados!!! :Coradoeolhos: 

O inicio deste post servira apenas para dar inicio,depois com o decorrer será posto o programa e a ementa :SbBiere5:  que já se fala ser boa e com surpresas.....

Bem a data em mente aponta para a primeira ou segunda semana de Setembro,depois das ferias.
 Aceita-se opiniões e sugestões

Uma das sugestões que gostava de ver discutida era se gostavam que houvesse um espaço para a família (mulheres e crianças) em que pudessem conviver entre elas e as crianças se divertirem também em conjunto com actividades próprias para elas,enquanto nós nos ficávamos pelos vícios.
É apenas uma sugestão nada de concreto mas seria bom opiniões.

Bem venham lá essas inscrição  :SbOk3:  :SbOk3:  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Cá em baixo na margem Sul....looool!

Acima do Tejo é tudo Norte...loooool

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas!
> 
> Cá em baixo na margem Sul....looool!
> 
> Acima do Tejo é tudo Norte...loooool


 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas!
> 
> Cá em baixo na margem Sul....looool!
> 
> Acima do Tejo é tudo Norte...loooool


 x2...

Se eu soubesse que já tinha a casa pronta, era na boa, mas duvido que em Setembro já esteja TUDO terminado  :Icon Cry:

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Vamos lá pessoal, a gente quer é inscrições deixem-se lá do norte ou do sul é preciso é convívio e espaço também já há,por isso vamos lá :SbOk:  :SbOk: 
Estão sempre a reclamar que nunca ha nada, agora que há onde estão as inscriçoes!!!!! :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Estão sempre a reclamar que nunca ha nada, agora que há onde estão as inscriçoes!!!!!


Boas!

Tens de precisar a data e local melhor.....pois tenho de consultar a agenda....

só assim poderei confirmar a minha participação!

----------


## PedroPedroso

se for na segunda semana de Setembro conta comigo, antes é impossível.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Paulo,

Se é para comer, beber e conviver com os amigos do vício, podes desde já contar comigo, independentemente de datas, locais, ementas, ou preços.

Nessa altura já não tenho o braço ao peito e vou vingar-me na comida.

Abraço.

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Caro Paulo,

Terei todo o gosto em participar. No entanto tudo dependerá da data.

Abraço e parabéns pela iniciativa.

José Carlos Ferreira

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Paulo 
é sempre boa iniciativa fomentar o convívio entre membros do vício.
Embora falte confirmar a data , Pretendo estar presente com a minha mulher.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Não fui ao Norte por ser muito longe, portanto a esta não vou faltar. Podem contar com mais 1.

----------


## joaoTomas

Boas,

Paulo já sabes conta com 2!!!

Abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Não podia faltar à chamada!  :Pracima:  Para "caobiber"  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  com o pessoal do vício estou sempre pronto.
Venham mais encontros.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Aponta aí uma data.... para eu ver os voos da Ryanair  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Paulo, coloca lá ai uma data a ver se dá... mas se estiver por cá, vou claro!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Em principio também estarei presente Paulo!  :SbOk3:

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Boas Pessoal :Olá: 

Acreditem que fico bastante contente com a malta que já se inscreveu ou pelo menos mostrou iniciativa.
O obrigado da Bubbles a todos. :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 
O que se estava a pensar era nestas duas datas ou 10 de Setembro ou 17 de Setembro,vamos ver entre todos qual se adapta melhor  á maioria,que acham??
Acreditem que surpresas não faltaram...... :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 
Venham de lá mais inscrições e vontade de um dia muito promissor.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Dia 10 estou disponível....para 17 não!

Cumps

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva, 
 Paulo parabéns pela iniciativa.
 Contem comigo!!!!
A min dá-me mais jeito no dia 17. Tenho um casamento no dia 9 e não sei em que estado é que vou ficar.

 É claro que o Grosan faz milagres.  

Mais uma vez parabéns pela iniciativa. 

Forte abraço

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Por mim conta comigo também. Só não sei se vou só eu ou se tenho companhia.

Abraços,

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Se for a 17 poderei participar.

Mc

José Ferreira

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

A 17 não posso porque é para mim aquele dia do ano em que as pessoas ficam mais velhas...  :Big Grin:  No entanto estarei presente no FDS antes ou depois, nesse vai ser difícil.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Lá em casa ficou aprovado!
Está dependente se o meu filho é operado em Julho ou Setembro...
Se formos, somos 3.

Vão crianças!? Assim brincavam umas com as outras.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Só uma coisa... depois do Porco no espeto no Fragário, agora acho que ficava bem Leitão para toda a gente... eheh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Só uma coisa... depois do Porco no espeto no Fragário, agora acho que ficava bem Leitão para toda a gente... eheh


Para ser sincero não aprecio leitão...agora aquele porco no fragário estava mesmo bom! :Vitoria:

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Boas  :Olá: 

A ementa esta a ser preparada e de certeza que vao gostar( :SbPiggy: ) ?? ( :SbPoiss: ) ?? e nao vao ficar de barriga vazia.... :SbPiggy:  :SbBiere5:  :SbPoiss:  :SbPoisson6: ......

Venha lá essas inscriçoes..... :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Coradoeolhos: 

Qualquer data serve mas se houver muita divisão sempre podes fazer 2 FDS seguidos eu alinho  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

podem contar com mais 1...

ou 2ou 3 consuante os que conseguir convencera vir comigo eheheh :yb665:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Eu alinho... em principio seremos dois.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

podes contar comigo no dia que Mais jeito der para mim è indeferente :SbOk3: 

vou tentar levar comigo a carripana cheia

desta vez para me divertir o ultimo foi bom, mas foi para mim muito trabalhoso :yb624: 


cumprimentos

----------


## Marco Madeira

Paulo,
Se for a 17 podes contar comigo... antes não posso.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Bem!! Podem contar comigo!

abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiro Paulo. :Olá: 

Em principio posso ir, mas é para levar a família ou é só para os viciados?

Em relação ao comer sou de boa boca qualquer coisa serve. :SbOk: 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Olá Paulo,

Vai ser um prazer muito bom rever vários membros, trocar umas dicas e falar sobre este hobby, no fundo conviver!...

Parabéns pela iniciativa, podes contar tbm com a minha presença e talvez leve comigo mais gente logo se vê .

Ui... vai ser muito bom com certeza.

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

*Obrigado Ricardo

Espero que mais se inscrevam não só por ser a Bubbles mas por a gente conviver uns com os outros e trocar ideias alem de muitas outras coisas.
Acho que faz bem todos nós convivermos e se tudo correr bem mais convívios viram o que faz bem a todos ate para tirar um pouco o stress, não olhem a magoas ou incompatibilidade uns entre outros e venham conviver num só grupo pela paixão que a aquariofilia nos traz e nos proporciona.
A serio amigos vamos todos passar um dia bom e em amizade entre todos.
Vamos lá a animar isto venham de lá as inscriçoes!!!
*

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Mas afinal já há dia,local e hora marcado?

cumps

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Paulo 
parece que apenas falta o dia e local pois o pessoal parece já estar pronto....
um abraço

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Como já te tinha dito conta comigo ...

Abraços,

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Olá Pessoal :Olá: 

O almoço vai ser no dia 10 na Malveira,a hora é que ainda não esta definida mas não deve falhar muito do normal.
Quanto a ementa... :yb665:  vou dando mais pormenores em breve.
Venham de lá essas inscritos senão vai sobrar comer :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Podes contar cmg!

Podias meter já uma lista de pessoal inscrito e ir acualiando À medida que tens inscriçoes!


cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Olá Pessoal
> 
> O almoço vai ser no dia 10 na Malveira,a hora é que ainda não esta definida mas não deve falhar muito do normal.
> Quanto a ementa... vou dando mais pormenores em breve.
> Venham de lá essas inscritos senão vai sobrar comer


 10 de Setembro?

----------


## PedroPedroso

Contact comigo

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Comigo tb

----------


## fabianomoser

Fabiano Ictioso Moser tb. vai...

Quem quiser pontos brancos têm de me avisar, há pra todos de certeza!

Abraço,
Fabiano

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Porra... que azar, estou de 2 a 9 de Setembro em Portugal. Se soubesse tinha marcado o voo para Domingo, em vez de 6ª feira dia 9.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Porra... que azar, estou de 2 a 9 de Setembro em Portugal. Se soubesse tinha marcado o voo para Domingo, em vez de 6ª feira dia 9.


Olá Ricardo bom dia
olha faz um esforço e altera o voo pois há aqui rapaziada que gostava de te conhecer
um abraço

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

Olá a todos,

De seguida apresentava mais alguns pormenores sobre o convívio do próximo dia 10 de Setembro. O local escolhido e cedido para o efeito pela Junta de Freguesia da Malveira, foi a Mata Paroquial, que fica situada a cerca de 200 metros da loja, que pensamos ter todas as condições para o convívio, podem encontrar uma descrição mais detalhada do local no link: 
Freguesia da Malveira - Mata Paroquial
As caracteristicas da mata são adequadas para o convivío em familia, caso exista um número de crianças suficiente poderêmos disponibilizar actividades de animação para os mais novos, para que não existam desculpas para não virem ao almoço.

Quanto á ementa própriamente dita, a Bubbles providenciará a refeição (ainda estamos a ultimar a ementa), ficando as bebidas por conta dos participantes.

Venham daí essas inscrições!

Rui Dias

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Paulo, com muita pena minha tenho que desmarcar a minha presença no almoço por ter sido alterado o período de férias da minha mulher para a primeira quinzena de Setembro  :yb620: . Fica para a próxima.

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Viva,

calhou mesmo num dia em que tenho outro compromisso, mas que por acaso é bem perto daí. Provavelmente vou conseguir pelo menos passar na loja à tarde.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

boas  :Olá: ,

Dia 10 afinal tambem tenho compromisso para almoco (almoco de familia).

Ja que ha varias pessoas com compromissos ou ferias para esse dia, nao da para adiar ou antecipar?

Se nao der ainda vou tentar passar na loja da parte da tarde mas o meu almoco e bem longe ... alentejo.

Abracos,

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.


Dia 10 contém comigo!

Abraço

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

Caros Rui Gaspar e Telmo Lopes,

Infelizmente não é possivél alterar a data, uma vez que o espaço estará ocupado com outra actividade.

Tentem aparecer na mesma.

Rui Dias

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas pessoal... a 10 também não posso não estou por cá. É pena, mas entendo que não é facil agradar a gregos e a troianos.

Espero que seja um bom encontro e que o pessoal se divirta e troque experiencias! Como diz o Ricardo, é das melhores coisas que o hobby nos proporciona!

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Paulo
vou de férias mas voltarei no dia 9, assim vou conseguir estar presente com a minha mulher.
Falta saber a morada ou cordenadas GPS do local do almoço, pois vou ficar inactivo até dia 9.
um abraço

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

> Olá Paulo
> vou de férias mas voltarei no dia 9, assim vou conseguir estar presente com a minha mulher.
> Falta saber a morada ou cordenadas GPS do local do almoço, pois vou ficar inactivo até dia 9.
> um abraço


Boa tarde António Afonso,

A Mata Paroquial fica muito perto da loja, a entrada pode ser feita pelo largo da feira com as seguintes coordenadas : 38.934218 N,-9.258197 W

Boas férias!

Rui Dias

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Obrigado Rui 
um abraço

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Paulo já há uma lista dos participantes?

Abraço

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

olá a todos!

A lista dos participantes actualizada é a seguinte:

*Participante      Adultos   Crianças*

Alexandre Dax	1	
António Afonso	2	
Bruno Silva	1	
Carlo Mota	1	
Carlos Basaloco	1	
César Silvério	1	
Fabiano Moser	1	
João Carlos Pereira	2	
João Tomás 	2	
Joaquim Galinhas	1	
José B. Ferreira	1	
Marco Madeira	1	
Paulo Bravo	2	2
Pedro Chouriço	1	
Pedro Ferrer	2	1
Pedro Pedroso	1	
Ricardo Prata	1	
Ricardo Santos	1	
Rogério Gomes	1	
Rui Dias	             2	3
Sérgio Jacinto	1	


Cumprimentos,

Rui Dias

----------


## Marco Madeira

Rui,
tira o meu nome da lista porque como já tinha dito uns posts atrás, infelizmente não posso ir.

Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Rui :Olá: ,

No meu nome podes colocar 2, pois devo de ir mais o meu pai. :SbOk2:

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

Desculpa Marco

Combinado Ricardo!


A lista actualizada é a seguinte:


listabs.bmp

cumprimentos,

----------


## Alexandre Dax

Amigo Rui

eu estou de férias nas duas primeiras semanas de Setembro, e estava até ontem a contar estar fora na primeira semana e estar cá dia 9 e ir ao jantar dia 10.
o problema é que a marcação da semana fora está a dar para o torto e estou a ver que vou ter de alterar a marcação para a segunda semana e ai vai me estragar a almoçarada que ja tinha planeado ...  :yb620:  BOLAS ...

ainda não tenho certezas no entanto gostaria de ficar em aberto até ao ultimo minuto possivel. 
desculpa não queria falhar, ainda mais porque estava a tentar levar 1 ou  2 amigos tb  :yb677:  mas está dificil consiliar tudo...

se não te importas só daqui a uns dias consigo dar a certeza.
caso não possas esperar prefiro que me retires da lista pois não gosto de falhar com quem organiza.
um abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite
Quero deixar aqui um pedido
vou de férias no dia 3 e volto no dia 9 para o almoço. 
se por qualquer motivo o almoço não se realizar agradeço o favor de me contactarem antes do dia 9 pois assim ficarei no Algarve mais algum tempo (uma vez que venho para cima mais cedo pelo almoço)
fica o meu contacto 960383168
obrigado
afonso

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> se por qualquer motivo o almoço não se realizar agradeço o favor de me contactarem antes do dia 9


Don't worry!  :Smile: 

De qualquer forma vai haver almoço, nem que sejamos só meia dúzia de teimosos cheios de fome!  :SbPiggy: 

Ah! Já agora o que é o almoço?  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

Amigo António Afonso,

Apenas uma tempestade poderá impedir a realização do convivío, aproveitava a oportunidade para lembrar que a Bubbles decidiu alargar o convite para este almoço a todas as famílias onde haja um fã deste hobby.

Relembrava ainda que estão agendadas também actividades direccionadas para as famílias e nomeadamente para as crianças, com a presença  de animadores que vão desenvolver várias actividades lúdicas de acordo com a idade dos inscritos.

Bruno,

O menu será constituído por uma sopa, salada e porco no espeto, oferecido pela Bubbles-shop, as bebidas ficam a cargo e devem ser trazidas pelos participantes.


Rui Dias

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Nice!

Rui, haverá algum sítio para colocar umas coisas frescas? (senão lá vai gelo e baldes)

Eu desde já garanto que levo um daqueles barris de Sagres de 5 Litros para o pessoal! (Eu bebo 2  :Big Grin: )

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Boas Pessoal :Olá: 

Já estou de regresso após uma viagem pela Alemanha de 15 dias e 12000 km de estrada e muitassssss visitas....... :yb665: 
Bem quero com isto dizer que espero mais inscritos pois acho que são poucas :Coradoeolhos: .
O almoço é de borla praticamente por isso com o convivio a mistura e a troca de assuntos sobre aquarios nao podia haver melhor ementa,agora espero que venha mais gente...
Vamos lá pessoal!!!!! :SbOk:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Paulo pelos vistos não sou só eu que gosta de viajar de carro pela Europa lol ...
bom eu vou amanhã sábado para baixo e regresso para o almoço, no entanto aproveito para inscrever o meu neto de 7 anos que está comigo de férias até dia 11.
bom penso que agora só virei á net depois destas férias, até lá vou estar indisponível.
um abraço e boa semana para todos
afonso

----------


## fabianomoser

Gutten Morgen Paulo,

"Fizeste bôa Viagem un vêz?"  :Smile: 

Se tiver choop´s pode contar comigo pro almoço!
E acho que o Ricardo também vêm vou confirmar com ele e pedir para postar aqui.

Dank!
Fabiano

----------


## ricardotrindade

> gutten morgen paulo,
> 
> "fizeste bôa viagem un vêz?" 
> 
> se tiver choop´s pode contar comigo pro almoço!
> E acho que o ricardo também vêm vou confirmar com ele e pedir para postar aqui.
> 
> Dank!
> Fabiano


confirmado

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Eu irei em princípio sozinho, mas mais para o fim da semana logo digo se vai mais alguém.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Paulo,

Não posso ir ao almoço, mas depois da parte da tarde apareço pela loja.

Não te esqueceste da minha Ricordea e da minha encomenda. pois não?

Abraços,

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Só agora reparei que o meu nome está na lista. Como referi anteriormente no dia 10 não me é possível, pois tenho um aniversário.

Mc

José Ferreira

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

Olá a todos,

A pensar na ocupação e divertimento dos convidados de palmo e meio, a Bubbles-Shop  vai disponibilizar um  programa para as crianças, para complementar o convívio, que querêmosque seja feito num ambiente de grande animação. O programa terá uma duração aproximada de 2 horas e trinta minutos, com a seguinte agenda :

1) Animação Ciência Divertida® « Viagem ao Fundo do Mar »
2) Atelier/ fábrica de presentes científicos.
3) Pinturas faciais.

*1) Animação Ciência Divertida®*Este programa consiste numa animação, Ciência Divertida®, adaptada ao número de crianças e à faixa etária do grupo onde as crianças irão realizar diversas experiências, subordinadas ao tema « Viagem ao Fundo do Mar ».
Alguém sabe o que é que podemos encontrar no Mar? Já pensaram alguma vez como é que os peixes conseguem ficar parados no meio do mar ou de um aquário? Porque não afundam os peixes? E o que é um cetáceo ? Vamos perceber as principais características que agrupam os Cetáceos nos Mamíferos e perceber que as estruturas relacionadas a alimentação estão adequadas com cada tipo de alimentação. Vamos também construir um aquário respeitando as condições necessárias à vida dos peixinhos vermelhos/dourados. Controlar a manutenção dessas condições. Explorar o ciclo de vida dos peixes, do ovo, à fase adulta, à reprodução e à morte. Reconhecer algumas características que distinguem os peixes de outros animais e outras que são comuns.

*2) Fábrica de Presentes Científicos*Trata-se de uma actividade de mesa (atelier Fábrica de Presentes Científicos) em que as crianças fabricam um eles próprios.
No Atelier Fábrica de Presentes Científicos) as crianças vão fabricar um presente relacionado com a temática do MAR  sabonetes perfumados e coloridos (dentro de invólucro) Todos farão um sabonete pequeno para si.

*3) Pinturas Faciais*A seguir à animação, o Super Cientista tem uma ideia: e se de repente se pudessem transformar, com artes mágicas, no homem-aranha, num gato, numa borboleta ou numa flor?! Com as pinturas faciais e a arte dos animadores as crianças poderão transformar-se nos seus heróis preferidos.

A Bubbles com esta iniciativa espera que  todos tragam a família, para que não existam desculpas para não estarem presentes  no dia 10.

 :SbOk2: 

Rui Dias

----------


## fabianomoser

> olá a todos!
> 
> A lista dos participantes actualizada é a seguinte:
> 
> *Participante      Adultos   Crianças*
> 
> Alexandre Dax	1	
> António Afonso	2	
> Bruno Silva	1	
> ...


Rui,

Adicione minha esposa e filho (5 anos) a lista.

Obrigado!

----------


## ricardotrindade

Da minha parte sou eu e a esposa.
Abraço

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Olá,

Aos 2 adultos junta uma criança, se ainda for possível.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Olá Paulo,
> 
> Vai ser um prazer muito bom rever vários membros, trocar umas dicas e falar sobre este hobby, no fundo conviver!...
> 
> Parabéns pela iniciativa, podes contar tbm com a minha presença e talvez leve comigo mais gente logo se vê .
> 
> Ui... vai ser muito bom com certeza.


Ola Paulo,

Gostaria que adiciona-ses mais duas pessoas SFF, pois gostariam de participar tbm.

obr.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

O que tinha marcado para este dia foi desconvocado.

Assim sendo e se ainda der contem com mais um!

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Uma pergunta sobre a logistica do almoço....é necessário levar pratos ,talheres,copos?

E sobremesa?

Era engraçado, já que o almoço é oferecido, cada um levar uma sobremesa para degustação geral!

Fica a ideia!

Cumps

----------


## ricardotrindade

> Boas!
> 
> Uma pergunta sobre a logistica do almoço....é necessário levar pratos ,talheres,copos?
> 
> E sobremesa?
> 
> Era engraçado, já que o almoço é oferecido, cada um levar uma sobremesa para degustação geral!
> 
> Fica a ideia!
> ...


Tou a ver que temos gulosos  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Na sequência do que o Pedro disse...

Eu levo um barril de 5 Litros de Sagres, um balde de gelo e gelo, mas e copos???

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

> Boas!
> 
> Uma pergunta sobre a logistica do almoço....é necessário levar pratos ,talheres,copos?
> 
> E sobremesa?
> 
> Era engraçado, já que o almoço é oferecido, cada um levar uma sobremesa para degustação geral!
> 
> Fica a ideia!
> ...


Boas Pedro

Quanto aos talheres e pratos etc ,tá tudo tratado acreditem que tem sido de uma dedicação incrivel que a Equipa da  Bubbles tem feito tudo para que todos se sintam bem.
Só tem que trazer bebidas é a unica coisa, quanto a sobremesa como o Pedro disse era capaz de ser uma boa ideia nao me parece nada mal.. :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 
Fica ao criterio de cada um....

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

> Na sequência do que o Pedro disse...
> 
> Eu levo um barril de 5 Litros de Sagres, um balde de gelo e gelo, mas e copos???


Boas Bruno.

Tou a ver que estas prevenido.mas vale mais prevenir isso é verdade, compos nao devem faltar...... só faltam as bebidas..... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

*O ponto de encontro será a partir do meio-dia no parque onde se realiza o almoço.
A bubbles so abre depois  do almoço!!!!*

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> *
> A bubbles so abre depois  do almoço!!!!*


É para andarmos à porrada pelos melhores frags...  :Admirado:  :JmdALEnvers: 

Bom, seja como for vou já fazer a lista das compras para não me esquecer de nada.

Ah! O barril já está no frio| :SbBiere5:

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

Olá a todos,

A lista actualizada é a seguinte:

bubbles0909.png

Onde está a malta que fica a norte? :Prabaixo:  :SbSourire: 

Rui Dias

----------


## ricardotrindade

> Olá a todos,
> 
> A lista actualizada é a seguinte:
> 
> bubbles0909.png
> 
> Onde está a malta que fica a norte?
> 
> Rui Dias


Vamos lá malta toca a aderir :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

*Pois é Ricardo....

Quando é a norte é porque tem que fazer 600 ou mais km,quando é a sul igualmente.....
Então e agora que é bem no centro.....
Estão sempre a pedir encontros e convívios e fraternidade,qual a desculpa agora....até o almoço é oferecido
Vá lá pessoal,nem que seja por um bocado. Apareçam!!!!!!:s*bBiere5:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Falta aí o meu nome!
Sempre vou aparecer para o almoço mas infelizmente terei que sair às 14:30h.

Paulo,
Pergunto mais uma vez. Não te esqueceste da minha encomenda?

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Venho por este meio confirmar a minha presença neste evento.
Aproveito para agradecer a amabalidade do Paulo e do Rui.

Assim sendo, são 2 adultos e uma criança.

O pequenito é um pisco para comer... há sítio para aquecer a sopa que vamos levar para ele?

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Bem assim a ultima da hora parece que também vou conseguir estar presente, contem comigo.   :SbOk: 

Não me tinha sequer pronunciado ainda pois não tinha qualquer previsão se iria estar 100% livre para este sábado logo peço desculpa por esta entrada em cima da hora.  :yb663:

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Paulo,
Junta aí mais dois.
Eu e a minha esposa.

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

> Boa tarde
> 
> Venho por este meio confirmar a minha presença neste evento.
> Aproveito para agradecer a amabalidade do Paulo e do Rui.
> 
> Assim sendo, são 2 adultos e uma criança.
> 
> O pequenito é um pisco para comer... há sítio para aquecer a sopa que vamos levar para ele?
> 
> ...


Boa noite Pedro

Vamos ter na ementa canja de galinha (caseira, pois somos da zona saloia), pão de Mafra e frutas... No entanto, se quiseres podes trazer a sopa do teu filhote que encontraremos uma forma de a aquecer. Não te preocupes, o importante é contar a presença da tua família... E esse um dos nossos objectivos com este encontro, ter a companhia das familias. Até sábado.

Rui Dias
Rui Dias

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Companheiro Paulo,

Mais um lugar à mesa.

Pestana

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Amigos

Já agora acrescentem mais uma pessoa á minha presença é que vou levar a "Fininha" e sendo assim passamos a ser 2.

Um abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

A mim não vai dar mesmo jeito, fico a aguardar por uma proxima.  :Olá:

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas,
Contem com mais um.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: 

E lista actualizada de nomes, não há?

P.S: eu como não bebo ... levo Cola!

Abraços,

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Mais uma criança (6anos)se ainda for possivel...

Resumindo 2 adultos e duas crianças.

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Já há hora de concentração?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Não leste o Post!!!!

É às 12:00h

Abraços,

----------


## Rui_Alves

Boas, Paulo

Do Carregado vêm mais 3 

Abraço 

Rui Alves

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

Carissimos, 

A lista actualizada é a seguinte:

bubbles99.jpg

O porco é demasiadamente grande, por isso continuam abertas as inscrições... apareçam!!


Até amanhã.

----------


## fabianomoser

Rui, não subestime a fome dessa malta!
Como vou saber quem é quem?
O Único Brazuka serei eu? Portanto se ouvirem um sotaque de índio logo é o Moser!  :SbSourire: 

Até mais logo!
FM

----------


## Miguel S. Vieira

bom dia!
se ainda der para marcar...
eu e o meu puto contem connosco tambem....
desculpem só de marcar agora, mas era para estar de serviço hoje.....

abraço

miguel

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas. Ha lugar para mais dois?

Cumps.

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

*Aviso Importante!!!!!!

O local de encontro mudou, devido a CHUVA.....
Depois de tanto trabalho a chuva dei cabo de tudo e la vamos nós com a casa as costas para outro local.

O novo local para quem ainda for a tempo de ler é


----Cordenadas---38.948917--9.207481

Rua 1 de Maio nº 2-   Tituaria     (  No pavilhao)

Alguma duvida liguem para mim!!!! ou para o Rui.*

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Epá ... com a pressa de sair por causa do meu filhote, nem tive tempo de me despedir convenientemente do pessoal todo nem agradecer à Bubbles (Paulo e Rui) o almoço que diga-se de passagem estava Excelente!

Como sempre o convívio foi muito fixe ... só foi mesmo pena ter que me vir embora!

*Muito Obrigado* pelo vosso empenho e pelo bom momento que nos proporcionaram.

 :tutasla:  neste caso é mais vcs ... mas não temos icon!!!!

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

A BUBBLESHOP colega Paulo, colega Rui e a todos que colaboraram para a realização deste almoço amigo os meus sinceros agradecimentos.

Não foi melhor porque não poderia ser!

Um encontro não só pensado nos cromos viciados em aquário, mas também nos nossos filhos e esposas, receba também delas nosso agradecimento.

Além de conhecer a malta comer e beber ainda tivemos tempo (Eu e o Ricardo) em dar uma taréia ao Rui e outro colega que não me lembro no nome ( :yb620: ) nos matraquilos  :yb624: .

Enganaram-se, pois eu no Brasil ganhava a vida nos campeonatos, desculpem!

E a qualidade e variedade de corais apresentada na loja para além das tridacnas foi espetacular!

Da próxima vez fazemos uns crachás com o nome, para identificar melhor quem é quem, fica a dica!

Para quem não pode ir, ainda há tempo de ir a loja pois ainda sobrou muita coisa interessante! 

Grande abraço,
Fabiano, Juliana, Diego.

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Boas :Olá: 

Apesar de estar de rastos,nao queria deixar de vir agradecer a vossa comparência e companhia,nem sabem a satisfação que é para mim ver tantos amigos reunidos com um sorriso nos labios,é mesmo gratificante ter vocês todos aqui,não consegui falar com "todos" mas todos viram o porque, devia haver esta união e amizade sempre, pois tínhamos melhor viver!!!!
Obrigado também as palavras amigas que me dirigiram.
Obrigado amigos de verdade e de coração,estou muito contente com a vossa presença. :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

E obrigado por continuarem a acreditar na equipa Bubbles!!!!!

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite 
Ao Paulo e ao Rui (os mentores deste convívio) quero deixar os meus agradecimentos, pois são estes convívios que me fazem sentir vivo e com vontade de continuar, a todos os participantes um abraço foi bom estar convosco e trocar algumas impressões e de facto trouxe comigo mais algumas ideias.
obrigado
abraço
afonso

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Queria também deixar aqui algumas palavras sobre o evento, que resumem mais ou menos o meu estado de espírito.

*Organização* - Sem palavras. Nem o S. Pedro estragou a festa, porque o Paulo e o Rui estiveram muito bem ao arranjar uma alternativa imediatamente.

*Comida* - Coitado do  :SbPiggy:  . Estava muito bom!!!

*Convívio* - Muito pouco, devia ser obrigatório fazer concentrações como os Motards, em que o pessoal passa 3 dias a falar sobre o que gosta.  :SbPoisson6: 

*Notas finais* (pessoais, portanto desculpem fulanizar  :SbSourire: )

Ao Paulo e ao Rui - OBRIGADO por tudo, pelo que fazem pela comunidade e por me acolherem sempre como um amigo.  :SbOk: 

António Afonso - A sua dedicação e companhia são sempre uma inspiração.

Baltasar - Obrigado pela tua companhia no regresso e por me deixares ver o que se pode fazer num áqua pequeno. Gostei mesmo do teu áqua... e de uma vizinha que vi à saída...  :Whistle: 

Carlos Basaloco - Grandes Frags!  :SbSourire19:  Obrigado pelos teus conselhos e ensinamentos. Quando for ao Norte chateio-te para ir ver o teu balde.

Sérgio Jacinto - A tua capacidade e vontade de aprender fazem-me lembrar os meus primeiros tempos e as tuas histórias sobre inundações fazem-me sempre "partir a rir".

De certeza que me esqueço de um monte de gente, mas queria deixar estas notas sobre aqueles com quem mais convivi!

*ONDE É QUE É O PRÓXIMO ALMOÇO?*

E FOTOS?????

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Antes de mais parabéns à Bubbles pelo fantástico convívio que proporcionaram.

A comida estava óptima e a companhia também. Foi bom poder associar um rosto aos nomes que vemos no Forum.

Espero nos possamos todos voltar a reunir em breve.

Até foi giro mudar o sitio de almoço. Assim deu para fazer uma mini expedição todo o terreno com o amigo Afonso.

Mais uma vez parabéns à organização.

Saudações

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros. :Olá: 

Venho por este meio agradecer ao Paulo e ao Rui pela exelente iniciativa que promove a aquariofilia marinha e prova que um lojista também pode ser amigo dos clientes e não olha los com...  :SbRiche: 

Foi pena o dia ser curto porque soube a pouco acho que tinha muitas mais coisas para dizer e pessoal para conheçer, mas fica para o proximo almoço. :yb665: "contem comigo" :SbSourire2: 

Companheiro paulo eu vi ai os corais 5 estrelas vais fragar isso? :Admirado: 

 :Palmas: OBRIGADO Bubbles-shop :Palmas: 


Um abraço Rogério. :Vitoria:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Com comentários tão completos e eloquentes como estes é me difícil não cair no repetitivo.  :Olá: 

Mas aqui vai mais um *grande obrigado ao Paulo e ao Rui* não só pelo excelente almoço proporcionado com muita confraternização mas também pela dedicação para terem um espaço maravilhoso com tudo de bom e qualidade a respirar muita saúde em todos os vivos.

 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Sim senhor fiquei muito impressionado com tudo mesmo e estou desejoso para voltar o mais breve possível com ou sem almoços !!!  :SbOk:

----------


## ricardotrindade

Sem muito mais para dizer porque o pessoal já disse de tudo um pouco só me resta agradecer, felicitar e dar os parabéns por este dia que a equipa Bubbles-Shop nos proporcionou que foi para além de 5 estrelas. :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: :
Obrigado mais uma vez, e que se combine já o próximo.
Abraço

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> com ou sem almoços !!!


De preferência com...  :SbBiere5: 

Já agora, *uma grande palavra de apreço para com as esposas do Paulo e do Rui que trabalharam mais que eles*!!!  :SbSmileyBisous:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Antes de mais, parabéns à equipa Bubbles-Shop.
Quando refiro equipa, é ao Paulo, Rui e respectivas esposas!

Muito obrigado à Isabel e esposa do António Afonso, que de alguma forma fizeram companhia à minha esposa.

Quem me disse que a canja seria muito boa!? 
Divina! Mesmo! Muito boa!

Agora como fazem as revistas cor-de-rosa...
Estive à conversa com Rui Manuel Gaspar. Uma enciclopédia de como usar água oxigenada no aquário! Acho que deverias escrever um artigo para o Reefforum!
Também falámos um pouquito de Arduino... :yb665: 
Sérgio Jacinto, fã das técnicas do Rui Manuel Gaspar.
Ricardo Pereira e a sua evolução na aquariofilia.
Pedro Chouriço e o seu new look!
Joaquim Galinhas, AC's e planárias carnívoras.
António Afonso, criação de Bangais e anémonas destruidoras de lares.

Quando dei conta, já todos tinham debandado para a loja! hen hen!

Já lá não fui, pois tinha uma visita a fazer no Hospital da Luz.

Foi a 1ª vez que participei num evento destes. Gostei muito e espero estar presente em próximos eventos.

Pena o S. Pedro, mas o plano B funcionou em pleno.

O meu filho é que saiu desgostoso, pois não brincou no parque como prometido... mas lá lhe explicámos que os outros meninos também não tinha brincado devido à chuva.

Abraço a todos
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, Parabens a toda equipa e familia Bubbles. Estava tudo muito bom, ja tudo foi aqui dito, foi excelente.

So faltou mesmo o icon do forum a identificar quem é quem. Depois com as fotos legendadas vemos isso.  :Wink: 

Abraco e ate ao proximo almoco
Cumps.

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas, Parabens a toda equipa e familia Bubbles. Estava tudo muito bom, ja tudo foi aqui dito, foi excelente.
> 
> So faltou mesmo o icon do forum a identificar quem é quem. Depois com as fotos legendadas vemos isso. 
> 
> Abraco e ate ao proximo almoco
> Cumps.


Eu só não fui porque como sabem trabalho por turnos, e por vezes dá outras não...neste caso não dava mesmo!

De qualquer maneira queria dar os parabéns pela iniciativa!

Grandes abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Parabéns ao Paulo e ao Rui pela excelente iniciativa.

Infelizmente e com muita pena minha não pude participar no almoço. Mas como estive em Portugal esta semana e na 5ª feira andava por Lisboa, passei na Bubbles e gostei muito do que vi - uma loja muito bonita e bem arranjada, "ultra-especializada" em água salgada e com corais que não se vêem todos os dias. 
Quase que perdia a cabeça a comprar umas peças, mas o Paulo não deixou (e bem) porque assim todos puderam apreciar essas maravilhas no Sábado.

Este tipo de convívios, para mim, são das melhores coisas que o hobby nos proporciona. Na minha opinião, organizar regularmente encontros físicos deveria ser uma das missões do fórum. Infelizmente, por razões pessoais/profissionais não é possível a equipa do fórum organizar convívios regulares. O Paulo Oliveira ainda conseguiu fazer isso o ano passado um par de vezes. É algo que temos de pensar e tentar melhorar. 
Por outro lado, este ano já tivemos alguns convívios com excelente organização como p.e., o almoço Bubbles, o almoço do fragario e o 2º evento de aquariofilia de Salvaterra, entre outros. Portanto nem tudo vai mal, há pessoas espectaculares neste hobby.

Muito obrigado ao Paulo e ao Rui pelo vosso altruísmo. 

Espero conhecê-los a todos num próximo convívio.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

já foi tudo dito no que concerne à organização e realização deste convívio-Otimo e a repetir!

No entanto queria deixar o meu agradecimento pessoal a todos os participantes (os reconhici e os que não reconheci), por mais uma vez proporcionarem umas horas de trocas de ideias e experiências!

Com almoços no Norte, centro e zona do Lisboa, só falta mesmo um na margem Sul e no Algarve....loooool!

Grande Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Boas!
> 
> já foi tudo dito no que concerne à organização e realização deste convívio-Otimo e a repetir!
> 
> No entanto queria deixar o meu agradecimento pessoal a todos os participantes (os reconhici e os que não reconheci), por mais uma vez proporcionarem umas horas de trocas de ideias e experiências!
> 
> Com almoços no Norte, centro e zona do Lisboa, só falta mesmo um na margem Sul e no Algarve....loooool!
> 
> Grande Abraço



Boas, quero aproveitar para dizer qu vou organizar uma prova de kart em Palmela no dia 8 de Outubro, Sábado s 15h. 

Por isso se quiserem aproveitar para um novo convivio, estejam a vontade.

Cumps.

----------


## fabianomoser

> Boas, quero aproveitar para dizer qu vou organizar uma prova de kart em Palmela no dia 8 de Outubro, Sábado s 15h. 
> 
> Por isso se quiserem aproveitar para um novo convivio, estejam a vontade.
> 
> Cumps.


Bruno,

Conta com o Schumacher aqui!

Posso chamar uns 3 ou 4 amigos do trabalho? Estávamos também planeando fazer uma corrida destas. Informa-te a respeito de preços e número de pilotos por bateria, vamos avançar com isso!

Cria um novo tópico!
Abraço.

Fabiano

----------


## joaoTomas

Já foi tudo dito mas queria só dar os parabens à familia Bubbleshop e agradecer pela excelente tarde que nos ofereceu. Foi muito bom e espero que se repita  :Palmas:

----------


## Miguel S. Vieira

boas!
antes do mais, um agradecer especial ao paulo rui e suas familias por nos terem propocicionado este belo dia de convivio... :yb677:  :yb677: 
felicitar e tambem agradecer a todos os membros participantes do evento pelo convivio e troca de ideias.... :yb677: 
tenho pena não me terem ajudado a acabar com o porco mas o entusiasmo de ver e comprar os melhores corais estava á frente....
mais uma vez obrigado :SbOk: 
miguel

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

*Boas

Obrigado pelos agradecimentos que aqui publicaram, é bom ouvir estas palavras,pois o dia não começou bem devido a chuva e o que estava organizado,deixou de o estar e mesmo sem plano B, conseguio-se arranjar um local a pressa ,mas tudo deu certo apear de nao ser este o programa inicial e que atrasou um pouco o inicio do convívio....

Mas de qualquer modo devíamos ter estado um pouco no convívio e deixar a pressa de ir a loja um pouco para mais tarde,assim tínhamos acabado o Porco e o resto da comida e bebida e falado um pouco mais pois era este o objectivo um encontro convívio!!!!

Bem ficam algumas fotos , em que se aliou a boa disposição e se escreveu alguns comentários ,pois o dia foi tão bem passado que estes momentos sao fruto disso,tive pena de não ter podido dar atenção a todos como queria pois tinha tanta coisa para falar com alguns de vós e não consegui....lamento*

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Geral

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

.

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

..

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

...

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

....

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

.....

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

......

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

1

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

2

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

3

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

4

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

5

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

6

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> 


*
Joaquim Galinhas*: Já bebi estas 5 Super Bocks e a seguir marcha a garrafa de vinho.  :yb624:

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Boas Bruno

Fica aqui uma para ti amigo
Espero que gostes!!!!!

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

6

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

7

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

8

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

9

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Estive à conversa com Rui Manuel Gaspar. Uma enciclopédia de como usar água oxigenada no aquário! Acho que deverias escrever um artigo para o Reefforum!
> Também falámos um pouquito de Arduino...
> Sérgio Jacinto, fã das técnicas do Rui Manuel Gaspar.


Olha aí está uma sugestão. Vou ver se trato disso e depois mando para o Ricardo Pinto pode ser que ele esteja interessado para o H2O.

As técnicas ... que técnicas???? Só muita leitura, discernimento e confesso-te que desespero (dinos). Espero que lhe corra sempre tudo muito bem ... senão lá se vai a minha reputação. O que vale é que ninguém me dá ouvidos mesmo ... só mesmo o Sérgio!  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 




> ..


Amigo Paulo ... quando combinamos para ir lá tratar da tua tubagem?

Abraços,

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Boas Bruno
> 
> Fica aqui uma para ti amigo
> Espero que gostes!!!!!


LOL! De facto, depois de comer tanto frag de  :SbPiggy:  a coisa estava a ficar   :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

> Boas ,
> 
> .... O que vale é que ninguém me dá ouvidos mesmo ... só mesmo o Sérgio! 
> 
> Abraços,


Até agora n me tenho saido mal .....  :HaEbouriffe:   e ainda tenho poupado uns trocos valentes e uns disparates valentes... 

fora inundações claro..... :Coradoeolhos: .... e a syncra not so silente  :SbSourire: 

Saudações

----------


## ricardotrindade

> 6


á pois é, andei uma semana a namorar essa tridacna e o depois o brazuca queria roubá-la :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  já foste FÁFÁ.

----------


## fabianomoser

Muito bom!

Abraços,
Fabiano

----------


## hernani esteves

... é preciso é convívio e espaço também já há,por isso vamos lá :SbOk:  :SbOk: 
Estão sempre a reclamar que nunca ha nada...

Olá, tudo bem Paulo.
Quando vou aos convívios tenho curiosidade em ver os aquários dos presentes. 
Poderia ser interessante, ver 6 a 10 fotos de cada um dos aquários do pessoal que vai ao almoço. 

Só uma ideia... 
Será que o pessoal alinha...
Basta pen's , portátil, projector, fotos...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Olha aí está uma sugestão. Vou ver se trato disso e depois mando para o Ricardo Pinto pode ser que ele esteja interessado para o H2O.


Estou sempre interessado Rui em artigos originais, especialmente um tema assim tão bom.  Nem sabes como é difícil arranjar novos conteúdos, estou sempre à procura de alguém para me ajudar e escrever para o blog.

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

10

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

11

----------


## fabianomoser

> á pois é, andei uma semana a namorar essa tridacna e o depois o brazuca queria roubá-la já foste FÁFÁ.


Oh Ricardo,

Ouviste o que o Paulo disse lá na loja? 

A minha é que é rara, igual a tua já vi no LIDL por 35  :yb624: 

Abraço,
FM

----------


## ricardotrindade

> Oh Ricardo,
> 
> Ouviste o que o Paulo disse lá na loja? 
> 
> A minha é que é rara, igual a tua já vi no LIDL por 35 
> 
> Abraço,
> FM


Não não acho que estás enganado porque igual á tua já ví na loja do chinês por 1 antes do almoço  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

Apesar do contratempo acontecido com a chuva inesperada, a Bubbles congratula-se com o sucesso do encontro e aproveitava para enviar um agradecimento especial a todos os que confiam nesta equipa (eu e  a minha esposa Isabel, que desde Dezembro do ano passado nos juntámos ao Paulo Bravo no projecto Bubbles), para continuar a fazer desta loja um espaço único de partilhas, debates e desafios queria de seguida fazer alguns agradecimentos:


A todos os Cliente e amigos que estiveram presentes, bem como aquele que não puderam estar presentes e que queremos ver no próximo encontro, enviamos um agradecimento especial que estendemos também a todas as famílias que vivem com vocês e que por isso dividem o tempo da vossa família, com este hobby maravilhoso mas tantas vezes  exigente,  são vocês que têm possibilitado a evolução do nosso trabalho e da nossa oferta, a Bubbles existe apenas  porque vocês acreditam em nós. Obrigado pela confiança!

Um agradecimento especial à equipa do  reefforum (aos presentes Rui Gaspar e Rogério Gomes, e um agradecimento especial ao ausente Ricardo Pinto), por proporcionarem a todos um espaço de discussão que é e será fundamental para o desenvolvimento do mercado do nosso hobby.


A todos os profissionais que estiveram presentes, ao Carlos Mota, ao Ricardo Santos e ao Baltasar Pereira, bem como aqueles que equacionam vir a ser deixamos a seguinte mensagem, existem três tipos de lojas: as lojas que tentam levar os seus clientes onde eles não querem ir; as lojas que ouvem os seus clientes e depois respondem às suas necessidades; e as lojas que levam os seus clientes aonde eles ainda não sabem que querem ir, façam parte por favor deste ultimo grupo.

Continuamos a contar convosco e a nossa aposta continuara a ter por objectivo surpreender e promover encontros de ideias e vivências. Contamos  convosco e com a vossa presença nos próximos eventos que estamos a programar.

Obrigado!

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Boas :Olá: 

Mais uma fotos

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

11

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

12

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

13

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

14

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

15

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

16

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

17

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

18

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

19

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

20

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

21

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

22

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

23

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

24

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Vejo que correu muito bem :Pracima: ..parabéns Paulo :SbOk3: . 
Desta vez não pude estar presente...fica para a próxima.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Boas
> 
> Mais uma fotos


Olá companheiros. :Olá: 

Bela foto Paulo :SbOk:  e não conseguimos comer o porco todo. :yb665: 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Tenho tanta pena de nao poder ter ido... infelizmente, estou fora do Pais. Fica para a proxima, de qualquer maneira parabens a Bubbles e á sua equipa pelo que parece ter sido um excelente encontro da comunidade.

Fico á espera do proximo... parabens!  :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Faço minhas as palavras do Marco...

Tinha dito qde início que ia, mas surgiu-me um imprevisto e por isso não confirmei a minha ida!

Pela comunidade que somos, haverá certamente novas oportunidades!!!

Boa Paulo! :SbOk:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Paulo, estás de parabéns!

Excelente almoço e organização tendo atenção aos pequenos pormenores, desde os mapas aos cartões da loja. Fico à espera do próximo!

Aproveito também para elogiar a tua loja e variedade, apenas com a tua paixão e dedicação é possível manter um espaço aberto ao publico virado exclusivamente para a agua salgada.

Parabéns!

Pestana

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Paulo, na 22 não achas que devias ter lavado as mãos antes de estares a empacotar os corais??? é que deixas-te a água cheia de gordura do  :SbPiggy: 

Agora fora de brincadeiras... foi um encontro excelente  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  essa equipa está de parabéns e esta é uma forma de manter viva a paixão pelos salgados. Obrigado

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá: ,

A todos os presentes em geral, e ao Paulo e ao Rui em particular, muito obrigado pelo convívio! Estava tudo óptimo!  :SbPiggy:  :SbPoisson6:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Pelos vistos foi um excelente almoço de convívio entre o pessoal do vício, só tenho pena de não poder ter ido. Fica para a próxima. 
Queria dar os parabéns ao Paulo e ao Rui pela excelente organização.
Venham mais encontros como esse, de norte a sul do país, porque pessoal para o convívio não faltará como se viu.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Paulo e Rui, obrigado pelo convivio, foi tudo muito bom! Parabens!!

abraço

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> Boas,
> 
> A todos os presentes em geral, e ao Paulo e ao Rui em particular, muito obrigado pelo convívio! Estava tudo óptimo!


 :Olá: Faço minhas as palavras do filho Ricardo obrigado por tudo e a todos. :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Olá Paulo,

Muitas seriam as palavras para descrever e congratular esta iniciativa 
mas resumo como "fantástico convívio" que Bubbles-shop realizou.
Deu para trocar algumas dicas sobre este hobby que tanto nós gostamos, 
tambem rever varios membros em que já não tinha o prazer de trocar umas palavras com os mesmos já a algum tempo.
Fico muito grato por tudo.

Abraço a todos.

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Antes de mais, parabéns à Bubblesshop pela iniciativa e organização impecável.
Muito trabalho e dedicação da organização deram origem a um salutar convívio entre todos os presentes.
Abraço a todos e até ao próximo convívio.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Então e mais fotos não há???

Abraços,

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

> Boas ,
> 
> Então e mais fotos não há???
> 
> Abraços,


É o problema destas coisas demasiado boas, confraterniza-se, troca-se ideias, come-se e bebe-se muito e depois não há tempo para fotos.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Cotter

Boas,

Estava a 2 ou 3 minutos do local do almoço mas, infelizmente, uma espécie de gripe atacou-me bem forte durante o fim-de-semana. Espero não perder a próxima oportunidade.
Parabéns pela iniciativa  :Pracima:

----------

